# Suffragettes; are you brave enough?



## Vivjen (Mar 11, 2015)

I am watching a programme on the suffragettes.
i didn't realise that they were branded a quasi-terrorists, and how badly they were treated; although they were fairly aggressive in return...
i do agree with the principle; but I don't think I would be prepared to go on hunger strike or be force-fed.
have I got too comfortable and complacent about my equal rights, fought for so strongly by my fore-bears?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 11, 2015)

I've seen documentaries and movies about the American suffragettes.  I admire these women greatly, but I'm a bit of a wuss when it comes to being tortured.


----------



## Debby (Mar 11, 2015)

It's so easy for us to get on our high horse about rights and things like that these days, but I also wonder if it came right down to it, would I be courageous enough to stand up for those rights if I was threatened.  I think if it was simply a possibility of being killed unexpectedly in the process of fighting for that right or change, I might be inclined to charge ahead, but' PULEEZE don't hurt me while you're doing it'.   No pain please, no pain.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 11, 2015)

I have done my own share of fighting for equality...
i was on a national working party for women returning to the workplace, and also forced my employer to give all women the choice for term-time contracts; not just sales assistants.
but all this was done either verbally, or in writing; no physical violence!


----------



## Josiah (Mar 11, 2015)

Although she was only marginally involved with the issue of woman's suffrage, the woman who's courage and determination I admire the most was Margaret Sanger who was a crusader for birth control and contraception.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 11, 2015)

I don't disagree, Josiah; the worst thing is that the struggle still continues.....in all areas.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 11, 2015)

It takes courage to push for change. 
Suffragettes certainly exhibited courageous determination but so did the early unionists, and the civil rights campaigners. 
I honour them all.


----------



## Catraoine (Mar 11, 2015)

I think it was either Australia or New Zealand who first gave women the right to vote. Often especially these past years I haven't had a clue as to who to vote for as for me there is little difference between any of the parties and consider not voting. But I immediately think of those women who struggled for years and often gave their lives so I could have that right, that gave me a voice, So I do vote every time with as clear as a conscience as I can when voting for any Political Party.


----------



## Debby (Mar 12, 2015)

I think many people, men and women feel like you do Catraoine!  The differences are often so slight and seem to offer little improvement or change.....what's a voter to do!  Hold your nose and make your mark?


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 12, 2015)

I don't know if I would have been a suffragette, but I did do several Women's' Rights Marches in Washington, and I was a member of NOW.  Our Chapter traveled to DC to march for Women's' issues as recently as 1991 when Bush Senior was in office. I'll have to dig out my pictures. It was AMAZING..


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 12, 2015)

Catraoine said:


> I think it was either Australia or New Zealand who first gave women the right to vote. Often especially these past years I haven't had a clue as to who to vote for as for me there is little difference between any of the parties and consider not voting. But I immediately think of those women who struggled for years and often gave their lives so I could have that right, that gave me a voice, So I do vote every time with as clear as a conscience as I can when voting for any Political Party.



I love the internet!

New Zealand 1893
Australia 1902
Finland 1906
Norway  1913
Denmark & Iceland 1915

I vote in both US and UK elections.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 12, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I don't know if I would have been a suffragette, but I did do several Women's' Rights Marches in Washington, and I was a member of NOW.  Our Chapter traveled to DC to march for Women's' issues as recently as 1991 when Bush Senior was in office. I'll have to dig out my pictures. It was AMAZING..



Yes, show your pics!  I have never marched or protested although many times I've wanted to but couldn't for one reason or other.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 12, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yes, show your pics!  I have never marched or protested although many times I've wanted to but couldn't for one reason or other.



Oh I'm an old Leftie at heart...  I was even out with the Occupy protesters a few years ago... but had the good sense to go home when they decided to march where they weren't supposed to and got arrested...  Too old for that crap

Anyway.. this is from my last march... I am not in this pic of course.. it was the front line.. but I have lot's of personal pics at home.. I'll have to dig them out.. I had forgotten the date.. April 5th  1992.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 12, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Oh I'm an old Leftie at heart...  I was even out with the Occupy protesters a few years ago... but had the good sense to go home when they decided to march where they weren't supposed to and got arrested...  Too old for that crap



Leftie here as well.  A boyfriend I had in the 90's had been arrested in LA during the early 70's protesting the Viet Nam war.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 12, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Leftie here as well.  A boyfriend I had in the 90's had been arrested in LA during the early 70's protesting the Viet Nam war.



I was stranded in downtown Chicago during the MLK Riots in '67


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 12, 2015)

My own tiny contribution (I hope),to women's rights occurred when I was privileged to counsel some female former members of the RCMP. These individuals had been diagnosed with PTSD, as a result of ****** harassment, at the very least, from male higher ranking officers. The most tragic part being that their complaints to a female superior officer about the situation were ignored. Although the majority of male officers were fine, a culture of impunity did, and still, to some extent exists. I live in a small town where the law is enforced by the RCMP. Usually, I have no problems with that, although one or two over the years, have expressed their disapproval of what  I did/do. I find it ironic, since I have counseled male members of the force with PTSD arising from other sources. I would like to state that our provincial city police are much more inclusive, and have a very different reputation. Would I have the fortitude to be a Sufferagette? I truly don't know, but I hope so!


----------



## Catraoine (Mar 12, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I love the internet!
> 
> New Zealand 1893
> Australia 1902
> ...





Thank you for posting that, I was going to, then the oven timer went off !!!


----------

